# aggressive spotted python



## uaapoc (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey guys and girls, my names chris, a new reptile owner, and very scared. 
i bought my spotted python from a pet store around 9 days ago and the lady at the shop just grabbed a random spotted out and it happened to be a 8 month old VERY aggressive little bugger. she asked me if i wanted to hold it and i said yes, put my hands out and it struck at me then she ended up walking up to the counter and putting it in the enclosure i just bought. He was actually in shed, that could be why he was super aggressive. i bought him home around 4pm and by 8pm he has shed in one whole piece, i was amazed. he didnt have blue eyes or anything. he ate a pinkie rat 4 days ago i a seperate container, but he is just super aggressive and i haven't handled him yet, he just arcs up into the S position and gets ready to strike at me, i'm scared shi*less, but i am in love with him. not sure what to name him because i dont know if its a boy or girl.

Is there anything i can do before trying to pick it up so it's less aggressive? Like putting something sweaty of mine in with him for the scent, or do i have to man up and just grab him? I have a pair of gardening gloves for extra protection hahaha.

Thanks for reading, any help is much appreciated.


----------



## buffcoat (Nov 3, 2012)

So what kind of tank did you buy? If it was a glass one cover 3 sides with brown paperbag. Put a couple hides in there, if you already haven't yet. Make sure your temps are right and most important, leave it alone. Let it settle in for a week or so, attempt a feed and if it eats, leave it for a few more days.

After you do all that you can begin the process of "taming". Never come from above the snake. Always try to slide you hand under it. Remember, most predators attack from above. It may strike but don't be discouraged. Keep at it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roadhouse (Nov 3, 2012)

Hello Chris, Firstly with the shedding. The last couple of days before the snake actually sheds the skin should revert to pretty much normal colouring so this would have been hard to spot and it definately would have been a bit cranky being handled at this stage.
A lot of spotteds are cage defensive, especially in a new enclosure but are totally fine once you have them out on your arm. In these situations I sometimes distract the head with one hand and gently pick up the other end to avoid getting bit.
Given time and gentle handling it could become quite placid. That being said they all have different personalities. I have a couple of very placid spotteds and one female thats bites me and everything else in range all the time. Shes great fun though. If you are lucky enough to have one of these agro ones you know you have a champion feeder plus you get the bonus of posting pics of your bites on here. 
Enjoy.


----------



## smileysnake (Nov 3, 2012)

gday chris when he/she is ready to be handled again try using a snake hook to get him out just so he gets to know when its playtime with hook or feeding time with tweezers...good luck and welcome....


----------



## Gruni (Nov 3, 2012)

If your snake is in a high traffic area cover the front and sides like was said earlier and leave it like that for at least 3 or 4 days so he can settle into the tank ith out feeling like he is under attack all the time. Leave him alone as much as possible of 2 weeks other than to change water/feed etc some snakes need longer than others to settle in. I know it seems scary when they strike at you but you need to realise that at that age he will barely be able to draw blood... I found that out the hard way with mine when I got her as a 14 month old and I startled her. The diabetes prick the Dr gives you on the finger hurts 10x more than a bite from a Spotted. It is the speed they come with that freaks you. 

Once he has had a couple of feeds with you start handling for short periods (a few mins at a time) you don't want to be wearing gardening gloves as you won't know if you are holding too hard, _if you have to_ wear gloves get a pair of those soft cotton gloves the Target staff use to dust the fittings or museum staff use to handle artifacts they are thin enough that you can turn pages in old books so you will still feel what you are doing but are thick enough for your snake not to get through... the down side is that he may snag a tooth and pull it out.

Give the poor thing a chance he's had a rough start and with some TLC he will settle down.


----------



## Variety (Nov 3, 2012)

Everythings been covered pretty much, let it settle in first. People say about a week or so but i find they dont seem comfortable for about a month. If you see its cruising around its enclosure for no apparant reason dont rush in and think this is a prime time to get it because often times it means theyre on the hunt (my personal theory). If you get into a stand off with your snake trying to get it out then leave it as it will stress them alot and also encourage bad behavior because they will feel that theyre winning the confrontation (Which they are).


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Nov 3, 2012)

The week-to-a-month waiting time is largely a myth for captive bred snakes - most of them will be familiar with the routines of captivity from day 1. The problem is largely with novice keepers who are not confident with their animals, so it's very likely a matter of the change in keeper behaviour more than the behaviour of the animal. I haven't acquired any animals for the last 2-3 years, but when I was buying animals, there were no problems feeding and handling new acquistions from the time I got them home. Your animal's response to you is very likely a reaction to your lack of confidence (they pick this up very easily), and it will change when you relax about the prospect of being bitten. Having said that, as mentioned before, they are all individual, and some of them go through "phases" of being defensive (it's NOT aggression!) - you just have to live with that. Human handling of these creatures is VERY unnatural for them, you'll just have to accept that and live with it. If the animal turns out to be a "look but don't touch" that's just the way it is, but these are few and far between...

Jamie


----------



## Darlyn (Nov 3, 2012)

Pic of enclosure would be helpful.


----------



## CRIKEY1 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks for the great advise. I've been a little concerned about my baby childreni too. I've had him for almost 6 weeks now. He never tried to bite for the first 3 weeks. Then he turned into a little pit viper. :shock: And this was a week after he shed. I was very confused. Then he took a big poop & he was his angelic old self again. LOL! I also have good success handling him in the morning vs. the evening when I think he's on the hunt. He got a little snappy the other day, but I think it was cage defense & he was hungry.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 4, 2012)

The poor thing has prolly been in the petshop since it can remember.... people tapping on the glass (next to the 'dont tap on the glass' sign) kids with thier faces pressed up against the glass :shock: Before that he was hatched and put in a chinese container (he couldnt see out of) then had a scarey courier ride (prolly in a box, so he couldnt see) :lol:

I reckon he is trying to bluff you.... so just man up and handle him regularly.... he will soon realise you arent going to turn him into a belt or wallet.... he comes out of the enclosure, he goes back in.... no dramas 

As well as hooking him out of the enclosure, hooks are also useful in your other hand, to keep his bitey end from latching onto you.... ie, use the hook or shaft to guide his head away if he looks like he wants to nip you 

Feed him up, keep him happy (er)


----------



## 12345 (Nov 6, 2012)

nobody will agree with me on this but the stratagy i and the breaders i purchase from use this. when i first got my spotted python i was terrified to touch it. the best advice i got was to just let it bite. i will not hurt any more than a neddle and once it bites you will not be affraid to pick it up because you will then know that it dosen't hurt. also, make sure you pick it up without touching the quarter of the body on the head side and approach it from the side. when it bites do not pull away or flinch. the snake will soon learn that biting will get it nowhere. if you keep doing what youre doing and being intimidaed, you teach the snake that if it bites you will go away. handle it for one minuite per day and in five weeks he wont bite as much. remembrer, it is better to be bitten a hundred times by a juvinile snake than once by an adult.

hope this helps.

BE BRAVE


----------



## Fluffysnake (Nov 6, 2012)

all said.........
It's best not to wear gloves, as he will get used to them. 
However, some snakes don't like clammy hands, which is hard if you're [email protected]#tting yourself!
If he does bite, try not to pull your hand back as you could hurt him, especially so if wearing gloves.
And don't let him bite the hook, or your face!
Most importantly, don't give up. You don't want to end up with a look-don't-touch snake just because your too scared to train him.


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 6, 2012)

I find if little pythons bite when you dont expected, my normal super-hero, catlike reflexes take over (and I squeel for mummy) so when I first meet a new little one..... I put the back of my hand close to his bitey end and say "have a go" :lol: Usually they have a sniff, maybe have a little wack at my hand.... but they realise they cant open thier mouth that wide :shock: (or they think "I'm not biting that fat bugga!.... too much cholesterol!") 

Anyway, I know it is prolly going to take a quick stab at me, so I dont jump.... and it realises no real point of biting because it doesnt do anything anyway :lol:

Of course, you wouldnt use this approach with a big scrubbie or coastal or anything that can do real damage :shock: or any type of ven :lol:

You could always 'brick it' too?:lol: Oh, no, that was the other thread :lol:


----------



## davobmx (Nov 7, 2012)

iv been trying to calm down my lil guy for a while nad heres my tips

-make sure hes had about a week to settle in.
-wash ur hands and try use the same soap all the time
-when taking him out do it smooth and steady, dont flinch or second guess, one motion
-when holding him try and get him intrested in other smells and his attention off of you (outside is good)
-dont move suddenly or wave infornt of him but keep moving ur hands around and keep him moving
-do this once a day as often as you can you will see a change.
also if he is arcs up when u walk past his enclosure try putting its somewhere busier so he gets used to human traffic and doesnt stress everytime some is at the glass.


----------



## caliherp (Nov 7, 2012)

davobmx said:


> also if he is arcs up when u walk past his enclosure try putting its somewhere busier so he gets used to human traffic and doesnt stress everytime some is at the glass.


Unless you want to stress your snake out more please don't do this. If it arks up when you walk by do you really think its a good idea to put it in an area with more traffic so it can't relax? I'm not trying to be rude but where did you get your info from? I'd put a dark towel over the enclosure so it relaxes.


----------



## Doccee (Nov 7, 2012)

My spotted is around same age and loves being out but gets cranky when I disturb him to get him out, my trick is to put the handle end of feeding tweezers under his belly, he doesn't like the cold so he moves, as he is moving I have my left hand laying flat pick him up with my right hand bout 3/4 of the way down his body slowly run him backwards between mt left thumb and pointer finger till his head is near my thumb then let go of him so he is laying across my left hand just hangin out. I don't know why but he loves it and is fine after that and we have no problems with our kids (9yrs, 4yrs and 2yrs) handling him. 
Just try and relax and move slowly, good luck.


----------



## davobmx (Nov 7, 2012)

caliherp said:


> Unless you want to stress your snake out more please don't do this. If it arks up when you walk by do you really think its a good idea to put it in an area with more traffic so it can't relax? I'm not trying to be rude but where did you get your info from? I'd put a dark towel over the enclosure so it relaxes.



Ever seen a python at a pet shop arc up at the glass ?
They get used to it just like anything, putting a towel over it just meens movement is always a NEW thing, i didn't say throw it straight in the hall way but its Gota get used to human moment outside its house otherwise it will always stress.


----------



## MyMitchie (Nov 7, 2012)

I work at a petstore and yes they do arc up even though they see it every day. For the same reason my horse shies at the same rock he sees every day. It could eat him, so he won't give it a chance.

My Spotted will bite you if you fiddle in his tank because he doesn't understand why there is a predator in his tank so it's probably there to eat him. Man up, open the doors, and swiftly but quietly scoop him up gentally and carry him away from his tank. Don't hover over him hesitantly whilst you're scared he will bite because all he will see is a predator getting ready to eat him.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 7, 2012)

With most snakes things are a gradual process if he arcs up you need to gradually increase the stimuli just like how long you hold him for. Curtain him off for a few days and gradually increase the amount of time he is exposed to traffic so he can get used to it. 

Other than that I pretty much agree with you Davo. Mind you I hardly ever wash my hands when I handle mine so she has gotten used to the smell of my dog and my scent... mind you I don't handle mice or rats without cleaning my hands if I am going to handle her or do work in her tank.


----------

